
Image Super-Resolution: A Comprehensive Review - Anil1331
https://blog.paperspace.com/image-super-resolution/
======
Anil1331
Hello everyone I am the author of this article

Image super-resolution is one of the most popular generative algorithm

A neural network takes a low resolution image and has to imagine & generate
all the finer details

A lot of rapid progress has been made in this field coming from early stage ML
models to recent TECOGAN

In this article I cover the task of super-resolution, the taxonomy of the
algorithm developments, loss functions, performance metrics and popular
datasets

In addition I have provided detailed code of ESPCN architecture to train a
model from scratch and corresponding Paperspace gradient notebook

Also attached a pre-trained ESPCN model to play out with

Would be happy to discuss any further questions related to this topic

